# TCS Rural IT Quiz



## Devrath_ND (Sep 9, 2008)

Dear Friends,

Have u ever had participated or is going to participate in this can share information abt it.

Please share ur experiences and tips and trics for future participants


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 16, 2008)

I've participated, what info do u need.????


----------



## Chirag (Sep 16, 2008)

Are these quizzes held nationally, statewise or something? I want to take part in these kinda contests to make my college application strong. Any information?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 16, 2008)

karnataka state.....though few variants exist in AP......etc........


----------



## Devrath_ND (Sep 17, 2008)

Please can u tell me wat to study and how will the questions come.

I have actuall 2 times reached 3rd level but cud not go to 4 and 5th(final) rounds and i dont want to miss this time.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 19, 2008)

Do u mean the zonal final by 4th level and state final by 5th.? Well, Giri has a book by name 'know it' or something like tat.. Get da book and read it and mark the companies, softwares, hardwares, and personalities and then do advanced search on them on net.. Get dates, etc.. Just like any other quiz...

Its the easiest way to earn 40 grands...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi evryone, i have qualified for state finals going to be held in banglore on 7th.

Any tips and guidelines


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep ur calm, be physically fit.. Bangalore happens to be too cold during this time.. And don't get distracted by the stalls at it.in fair....


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 5, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Keep ur calm, be physically fit.. Bangalore happens to be too cold during this time.. And don't get distracted by the stalls at it.in fair....



have u visited that exhibhition, tell me what it hosts.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi friends i got 2nd place in state finals with cash price of 17.5+8k and Cellphone(Nokia 3110) and trophy

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/5650/dsc03401en0.th.jpg*img518.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats..


----------



## Devrath_ND (Oct 6, 2009)

I am Participating in this again this year and want to desperately win it. Now its even extended to national Level.

Any tips and resources that you people know. Like websites and books.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 11, 2009)

Dude, just get info on major companies and their ceo and chairmen from wikipedia.org


----------



## din (Oct 11, 2009)

Hearty Congrats


----------

